# E or I???



## Autumn Girl (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi there

This is my first post on here so hello to everyone first of all.

I'm not sure whether this is the right section to post this on, but here goes anyway!

I am definitely a NFJ type, the problem I have is whether I am Extroverted or Introverted. On some tests I come up as E on some as I.

I like to talk, I am definitely a talker and talk through problems, however I also LOVE alone time and have no issue with spending days by myself, infact if I don't do this I get very agitated. 

They do say if you have to ask you are probably an Extrovert though don't they, what do you guys think??

Autumn x


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

This explains the difference. Its only you or those close to you that know if you are and introvert or extrovert.
Extraversion and introversion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



from wikipedia page said:


> The trait of extraversion-introversion is a central dimension of human personality. Extraverts (also spelled extroverts[1]) tend to be gregarious, assertive, and interested in seeking out excitement. Introverts, in contrast, tend to be more reserved, less outgoing, and less sociable. They are not necessarily loners but they tend to have smaller circles of friends and are less likely to thrive on making new social contacts. Introverts are less likely to seek stimulation from others because their own thoughts and imagination are stimulating enough.





from wikipedia said:


> Extraversion is "the act, state, or habit of being predominantly concerned with and obtaining gratification from what is outside the self".[3] Extraverts tend to enjoy human interactions and to be enthusiastic, talkative, assertive, and gregarious. They take pleasure in activities that involve large social gatherings, such as parties, community activities, public demonstrations, and business or political groups. Politics, teaching, sales, managing, and brokering are fields that favor extraversion. An extraverted person is likely to enjoy time spent with people and find less reward in time spent alone. They tend to be energized when around other people, and they are more prone to boredom when they are by themselves.





from wikipedia said:


> Introversion is "the state of or tendency toward being wholly or predominantly concerned with and interested in one's own mental life".[3] Introverts tend to be more reserved and less assertive in social situations. They often take pleasure in solitary activities such as reading, writing, drawing, and using computers. The archetypal artist, writer, sculptor, composer, and inventor are all highly introverted. An introvert is likely to enjoy time spent alone and find less reward in time spent with large groups of people, though they tend to enjoy interactions with close friends. They prefer to concentrate on a single activity at a time and like to observe situations before they participate.[4] Introverts are easily overwhelmed by too much stimulation from social gatherings and engagement. They are more analytical before speaking.[5]
> 
> Introversion is not the same as shyness. Introverts choose solitary over social activities by preference, whereas shy people avoid social encounters out of fear.[6]


But if I should speculate you might be an extrovert. Another approach would be to look at the different functions you use. 

If you're ENFJ the first function you use are extraverted feelingl.

If you're INFJ the first function you use are Introverted intuition.

Which one do you feel fits you more? You might feel it difficult to choose between them, but thats natural since we use all the function, its just that we have learned ourselves to use specific functions more than others. For instance Im a INTP which means my first function is Introverted thinking and the second function is extroverted intuition. It means I use introverted thinking in my approach towards the inner world which is where my main focus is, but use extraverted intuition in my approach towards the outer world. I dont know if that makes much sense, but read the wikipedia link.

*Edit:* What I mean with you might feel it difficult to choose between them is meant like this. As an ENFJ your first function is extraverted feeling and the second function introverted intuition. As an INFJ your first function is introverted intuition and the second extraverted feeling. So therefore it is natural you feel it difficult to choose between them since they are both functions that you naturally use. One is more of the dominant though, which makes the distinction between an INFJ and an ENFJ. And should be a indicator for which type you are


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

Dysthymania said:


> You could be an ambivert (most likely), but I think in practice it can be much more complex than that.
> 
> Myself are quite extroverted with the right type of people (which are few, but not for long that is); other than that; I'm 100% introvert. I think the MTBI is sort of not that accurate in reality (in general perhaps; but not that specefically); but I have a theory that you can develop multiple personalities. For example; in the workplace you can be X personality and home you could have Y personality. On mondays you can be Z personality and on saturdays you can be C personality. I think many people can have this on small amount of changes although not that large differences.
> 
> Very highly unlikely: you could be a anti-social / psychopathic (seeks companionship etc, but actually anti-social it is complicated...); or depersonalization that can happen.


We are all ambiverts. Every person has both introversion and extraversion. But we have a preference to what we feel more comfortable doing. That you yourself say you are extroverted with the right type of people are a trait that most introverts would acknowledge as true to their own nature. And that does not suggest you are an extrovert actually more that you are an introvert. 

Ask yourself "Am I comfortable around new people, do I feel energized talking to new people?" That would suggest an extraverted approach to life.

For instance now Im drained from writing further, so I'll stop.


----------



## Autumn Girl (Mar 26, 2009)

slowriot said:


> We are all ambiverts. Every person has both introversion and extraversion. But we have a preference to what we feel more comfortable doing. That you yourself say you are extroverted with the right type of people are a trait that most introverts would acknowledge as true to their own nature. And that does not suggest you are an extrovert actually more that you are an introvert.
> 
> Ask yourself "Am I comfortable around new people, do I feel energized talking to new people?" That would suggest an extraverted approach to life.
> 
> For instance now Im drained from writing further, so I'll stop.


Thank you both very much for your responses.

I'm don't understand the Extraverted Feeling / Introverted Intuition thing so much but I will go and research that now, but from the information you have both sent to me I would suggest that I am probably more Introverted than Extroverted.

I totally understand the concept of being extroverted around certain people, my husband and family would say that I am an extrovert, but I am inclined to feel uncomfortable with people I don't know very well so no, I wouldnt say that I feel energised by this.

I think I compare myself to my husband who is an INFP and he "seems" much more introverted than I am, basically he doesnt like to talk as much as me! (hey that could just be a man / woman thing though!!)

Once again many thanks for your responses, I will go and investigate further

Autumn xx


----------



## Autumn Girl (Mar 26, 2009)

I've changed my mind again!

Just read up on Extraverted Feeling and Introverted Intuition and I definitely favour the Extraverted Feeling category.

*Introverted Intuiting*

Introverted iNtuiting involves synthesizing the seemingly paradoxical or contradictory, which takes understanding to a new level. Using this process, we can have moments when completely new, unimagined realizations come to us. A disengagement from interactions in the room occurs, followed by a sudden “Aha!” or “That’s it!” The sense of the future and the realizations that come from introverted iNtuiting have a sureness and an imperative quality that seem to demand action and help us stay focused on fulfilling our vision or dream of how things will be in the future. Using this process, we might rely on a focal device or symbolic action to predict, enlighten, or transform. We could find ourselves laying out how the future will unfold based on unseen trends and telling signs. This process can involve working out complex concepts or systems of thinking or conceiving of symbolic or novel ways to understand things that are universal. It can lead to creating transcendent experiences or solutions.

*Extraverted Feeling*

The process of extraverted Feeling often involves a desire to connect with (or disconnect from) others and is often evidenced by expressions of warmth (or displeasure) and self-disclosure. The “social graces,” such as being polite, being nice, being friendly, being considerate, and being appropriate, often revolve around the process of extraverted Feeling. Keeping in touch, laughing at jokes when others laugh, and trying to get people to act kindly to each other also involve extraverted Feeling. Using this process, we respond according to expressed or even unexpressed wants and needs of others. We may ask people what they want or need or self-disclose to prompt them to talk more about themselves. This often sparks conversation and lets us know more about them so we can better adjust our behavior to them. Often with this process, we feel pulled to be responsible and take care of others’ feelings, sometimes to the point of not separating our feelings from theirs. We may recognize and adhere to shared values, feelings, and social norms to get along.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

oh then Hello ENFJ You :laughing:


----------



## Autumn Girl (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello back!! ENFJ it is:laughing:


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

I was involved with an ENFJ some years ago. And she was not the stereotypical outgoing type. And the types are open to pretty much any kind of extraversion. If you can call it that.

Congrats with the typing! I think you'll be happy with that.


----------



## musicalpyramid (Feb 2, 2009)

Dysthymania said:


> but I have a theory that you can develop multiple personalities. For example; in the workplace you can be X personality and home you could have Y personality. On mondays you can be Z personality and on saturdays you can be C personality. I think many people can have this on small amount of changes although not that large differences.



There was me thinking everyone does this.... anyone else like me, morphing into different characters depending on mood and setting?


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm glad you figured out your E/I dilemma, Autumn. I can relate a little bit. Sometimes I think I can tend toward Extroversion. I want to say that I'm 33% extroverted. I seek and value my time alone, but am comfortable talking with people. Hanging out with friends, of course, is great.
A big room, such as a party, filled with people I don't know: Hell.


----------



## Sidewalk Balloonatic (Mar 10, 2009)

Autumn Girl said:


> I am inclined to feel uncomfortable with people I don't know very well so no, I wouldnt say that I feel energised by this.


Honestly I think this is more an indicator of whether or not someone is P or J rather than E or I. Someone with Extroverted Sensing or Extroverted Intuition as either the first or second function preference will have P in their MB code. Both Extroverted Sensing and Intuition can cause people to be attracted to new and different experiences such as meeting people.



Autumn Girl said:


> I've changed my mind again!
> 
> Just read up on Extraverted Feeling and Introverted Intuition and I definitely favour the Extraverted Feeling category.
> 
> ...



Just to be sure you should think about;
*which of those most guides your decisions
*which you feel most comfortable using
*and which you have been using since a young age vs. which one had to be developed more.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

As I understand the theory behind MBTI, if you are P your extroverted function is Sensing/intuition and if J your extroverted function is Feeling/Thinking.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

welcome! I have the same issue, some test I am an E and some I am an I, the results are incredibly close, I'm talking 49% one way and 51% the other. I'm in the same bind as you.


----------

